# Holidays



## anardone2021 (Nov 26, 2019)

Ok so I am not sure about this one!!  Do holidays typically go by your weekend availability??  Can I get any hours earlier then 10(my earliest availability time)??


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 26, 2019)

Check with your hr or tl.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 26, 2019)

No-- holidays go by that normal day's availability in mytime, though talk to your leader ASAP if you can/can't work that day (even if your availability matches, always good to check)


----------



## anardone2021 (Nov 27, 2019)

Alright!  Thank you very much!


----------

